# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երիտասարդ ընտանիքի բնակարանի խնդիրը

## Guest

http://ognenq-haykin.narod.ru/

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կգտնվե՞ն արդյոք 356 հոգի, ովքեր իրենք փոքր ներդրումով կկատարեն մեծ գործ…

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կարծում եմ, որ այո՛, կգտնվեն:  :Smile: 

Անձամբ ես էդպես պարտք տվել եմ մեկին, արդեն 2 տարի անցել է:  :Jpit:

----------

Guest (02.03.2011), Jarre (02.03.2011), ՆանՍ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավ մտահղացում ա  :Jpit:  Իսկ տվողները ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունեն, որ գումարը հետ կստանան  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե ձևա հիմա, ի՞նչի չփորձեն որ կարողա կպնումա  :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

բայց միթե մոտ 20000 դոլարով բնակարանի խնդիր կարելի է լուծել :Unsure: 
չգիտեմ, նման երևույթի չէի հանդիպել :Dntknw:  :Pardon:

----------


## Gayl

> բայց միթե մոտ 20000 դոլարով բնակարանի խնդիր կարելի է լուծել
> չգիտեմ, նման երևույթի չէի հանդիպել


Դե գյուղերում կարելի է գնել, անգամ հողատարածքն էլ հետը, բայց դե ոնց որ կայֆ բռնեն : Էտ 20.000 ները մինչև հավաքի ձեռի հետ կեսն էլ կծախսի  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բայց միթե մոտ 20000 դոլարով բնակարանի խնդիր կարելի է լուծել
> չգիտեմ, նման երևույթի չէի հանդիպել


10,000 - ը հավանաբար հավաքելա արդեն  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Թանկ ես ասում, *Guest*  :Think: :

----------


## Guest

> 10,000 - ը հավանաբար հավաքելա արդեն


Ճիշտ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ լավ էլ միտք է: Ծանոթներն ու բարեկամները սրտանց կտան ու անվերադարձ, եթե մտածեն  որ ընդամենը իրենց 20 հազար ներդրումով դուք տուն կունենաք: Ու էդտեղ ստորացուցիչ ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում:

Բայց այ օրինակ ես որպես անծանոթ փող հաստատ չեմ տա: Ու անծանոթներից խնդրելն իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ է…

----------

Guest (02.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011)

----------


## Guest

> Բայց այ օրինակ ես որպես անծանոթ փող հաստատ չեմ տա: Ու անծանոթներից խնդրելն իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ է…


Ես այս ֆորումում ժամանակին բավականին շատ ցանոտ ու լավ ընկերնեի ունեի… Կարծում են, որ գոնե մի քանի հոգի կարձագանքի:

----------


## Zangezur

Եթե այդքան վստահ ես, որ գումարը ետ ես վերադարձնելու  և քո նշածի պես աշխատունակ անձնավորություն ես և իսկ փողը վերադրձնելու համար քեզ պետքա երկար ժամկետ, ապա հիպոթեքային վարկավորումը կակռազ քո դեպքի համար են մտածել, ու այսպես եվրոպայում ու ամերիկայում հազարավոր գործեր են արվում,, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ քո դեպքի համար պետությունը մշակելա  «Բնակարան երիտասարդներին» ծրագրը:

----------

Universe (02.03.2011)

----------


## Universe

> ...գետնի տակից էլ կգտնեմ փողը հետ կտամ...


Միգուցե արդե՞ն հենց այդ գետնի տակից գտնելու ժամանակն է...
պարզաբանեմ.
Եթե տակիտակ դրա ձևը կա, ուրեմն կարելիա այսպես հավաքելու փոխարեն հիմա էլ գործել, եթե իհարկե "* գետնի տակից էլ կգտնեմ փողը հետ կտամ*" չի նշանակում որ մեկ ուրիշ տեղից նույն ձևով կհավաքեմ Ձեզ կտամ... Ամեն դեպքում, քեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում, հուսով եմ որ կգտնվեն քեզ ձեռք մեկնողներ...

----------


## Elmo

5 տարում վերադարձնելու դեպքում ամսեկան 120 000 դրամ պետք է պարտք փակես:
Ավանդային հաշիվ բաց բանկերից մեկում, 60 000 գումար ներդիր հաշվիդ ու ամսեկան 60 000 դրամ ավելարու ավանդիդ վրա: Մնացած 60 000 -ն էլ տան վարձ փակի:
5 տարում ավանդդ 10 000 000 կդառնա(անձամբ հաշվել եմ): Կհանես էդ ավանդդ ու տուն կառնե: Մոտավորապես 3 000 000 ավելի շատ գումար ա, քան հիմա ես փորձում հավաքել: Դրամի նորմալ ինֆլացիայի պայմաններում ահագին շահած ես լինելու: Ոչ մեկին էլ պարք չես լինի:

----------

davidus (03.03.2011), Guest (02.03.2011), ministr (02.03.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), ՆանՍ (04.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2011)

----------


## Guest

> 5 տարում վերադարձնելու դեպքում ամսեկան 120 000 դրամ պետք է պարտք փակես:
> Ավանդային հաշիվ բաց բանկերից մեկում, 60 000 գումար ներդիր հաշվիդ ու ամսեկան 60 000 դրամ ավելարու ավանդիդ վրա: Մնացած 60 000 -ն էլ տան վարձ փակի:
> 5 տարում ավանդդ 10 000 000 կդառնա(անձամբ հաշվել եմ): Կհանես էդ ավանդդ ու տուն կառնե: Մոտավորապես 3 000 000 ավելի շատ գումար ա, քան հիմա ես փորձում հավաքել: Դրամի նորմալ ինֆլացիայի պայմաններում ահագին շահած ես լինելու: Ոչ մեկին էլ պարք չես լինի:


Շնորհակալ եմ շատ խորհրդի համար Էլմո ջան…
Իրականում կարող եմ ավելի շատ էլ ներդնել, բայց չհասկացա ոնց 60 000-ներով կարող է 10 միլիոն հավաքվել....
60 000(դրամ) x 60(ամիս) լինում ա ընդամենը 3,6 միլիոն... 6,7 տոկոս ա ավելանու՞մ

----------


## Sophie

> Շնորհակալ եմ շատ խորհրդի համար Էլմո ջան…
> Իրականում կարող եմ ավելի շատ էլ ներդնել, բայց չհասկացա ոնց 60 000-ներով կարող է 10 միլիոն հավաքվել....
> 60 000(դրամ) x 60(ամիս) լինում ա ընդամենը 3,6 միլիոն... 6,7 տոկոս ա ավելանու՞մ


Հայ բիզնես բանկում 10 տոկոս է

----------


## Elmo

> Շնորհակալ եմ շատ խորհրդի համար Էլմո ջան…
> Իրականում կարող եմ ավելի շատ էլ ներդնել, բայց չհասկացա ոնց 60 000-ներով կարող է 10 միլիոն հավաքվել....
> 60 000(դրամ) x 60(ամիս) լինում ա ընդամենը 3,6 միլիոն... 6,7 տոկոս ա ավելանու՞մ


մինչև 12 տոկոսով ավանդներ են ընդունում, եթե դրամով ես դնում: ես ACBA -ի հաշվիչով հաշվեցի, որովհետև ուրիշ հաշվիչի տեղ չգիտեի: Բայց ACBA-ն ամենաբարձր տոկոսադրույքով ավանդ վերցնող բանկը չի էլի:

----------


## Sophie

> մինչև 12 տոկոսով ավանդներ են ընդունում, եթե դրամով ես դնում: ես ACBA -ի հաշվիչով հաշվեցի, որովհետև ուրիշ հաշվիչի տեղ չգիտեի: Բայց ACBA-ն ամենաբարձր տոկոսադրույքով ավանդ վերցնուղ բանկը չի էլի:


 Ես նման հաշվարկներից մի քիչ թույլ եմ, եթե ամիսն ընտանիքը 100 հազար փորձի կուտակել 5 տարում ի՞նչքան կգոյանա:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես նման հաշվարկներից մի քիչ թույլ եմ, եթե ամիսն ընտանիքը 100 հազար փորձի կուտակել 5 տարում ի՞նչքան կգոյանա:


Նույն ACBA բանկի պայմաններով՝ 16529229

----------


## Adriano

Եղբայր էդքան փողով որտեղ ես բնակարան գնելու? Եթե կարելի է մի փոքր ավելին ասա, որ հասկանամ էդ 20000 որ տամ խելքին մոտիկ մի բան կստացվի թե ոչ: :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Եղբայր էդքան փողով որտեղ ես բնակարան գնելու? Եթե կարելի է մի փոքր ավելին ասա, որ հասկանամ էդ 20000 որ տամ խելքին մոտիկ մի բան կստացվի թե ոչ:


Հայաստան չի նշանակում Երևան  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> Եղբայր էդքան փողով որտեղ ես բնակարան գնելու? Եթե կարելի է մի փոքր ավելին ասա, որ հասկանամ էդ 20000 որ տամ խելքին մոտիկ մի բան կստացվի թե ոչ:


Ճիշտ ես, քիչ տվյալներ եմ թողել, իրականում ունեմ 20 000, անհրաժեշտ է ևս այդքան… 40-ով կգնեմ:

----------

Adriano (02.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> 5 տարում վերադարձնելու դեպքում ամսեկան 120 000 դրամ պետք է պարտք փակես:
> Ավանդային հաշիվ բաց բանկերից մեկում, 60 000 գումար ներդիր հաշվիդ ու ամսեկան 60 000 դրամ ավելարու ավանդիդ վրա: Մնացած 60 000 -ն էլ տան վարձ փակի:
> 5 տարում ավանդդ 10 000 000 կդառնա(անձամբ հաշվել եմ): Կհանես էդ ավանդդ ու տուն կառնե: Մոտավորապես 3 000 000 ավելի շատ գումար ա, քան հիմա ես փորձում հավաքել: Դրամի նորմալ ինֆլացիայի պայմաններում ահագին շահած ես լինելու: Ոչ մեկին էլ պարք չես լինի:


Էլմո ջան, նախ Ակբայի հաշվիչը 24 ամսից ավելի չի հաշվում, երկրորդն էլ եթե ամսական 10%-ով ավանդ դնես քո ասած գումարներով ստացվում ա որ 60 ամսում քո ավանդի կապիտալը կազմում է 3 600 000 ՀՀ դրամ + տոկոս 915 000 ՀՀ դրամ, իտավո 4 515 000 ՀՀ դրամ:

Քո ասած գումարը կլինի այն դեպքում եթե ավանդդ ընդունվի *70 %* -ով, ընդ որում մայր գումարը կլինի նույն 3 600 000-ը իսկ տոկոսագումարը  6 405 000 դրամ, իտավո 10 050 000 ՀՀ դրամ:

----------

Sophie (03.03.2011), Tig (03.03.2011), Հայկօ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Grieg

Իմ կարծիքով ակտուալ խնդիր է , քանի որ Հայաստանում հիփոթեքային վարկերի շուկան շատ վատ է զարգացած և կանխավճարային, տոկոսադրայուքային ու ժամկետային պայմանները  խիստ են: Պետությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի աջակցում երիտասարդ ընտանքիներին, ստիպելով նրանց գնալ ռիսկային վարկերի ճանապարհով, նման պայմաններում կարծում եմ այլընտրանքային ցանկացած տարբերակ ել արժանի է ուշադրության: էլ.. 200.000 էլ: Կարծում եմ մարդիկ դեռ չեն մոռացել իրար հավատալ և վստահել , և  այս միտքը կիրականանա:

Մաղթում եմ հաջուղություն այս գործում:  :Victory:

----------

Adriano (02.03.2011), ուզուզ (05.07.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի գրառումներից 22-ը ջնջվել են՝ այս անգամ առանց տուգանումների, քանի որ ունեին ծաղրական, վիրավորական ենթատեքստեր: Մնացեք քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումների շրջանակում:*

----------


## Chuk

Ենթադրում եմ, որ չի հաջողվի այս մեթոդով այդքան գումար հավաքել: Երկրում սոցիալական վիճակն էնպիսին ա, որ  եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հավելյալ X գումար ա ունենում, նախընտրում ա դրանով օգնել իր մտերմին՝ ով նույնպես ծանր վիճակում ա:

Ուղղակի ցավալի ա, որ մեր երկրում աշխատունակ ու աշխատանք ունեցող մարդիկ ստիպված են նման այլընտրանքային ճանապարհներ գտնել:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.03.2011), ուզուզ (05.07.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, նախ Ակբայի հաշվիչը 24 ամսից ավելի չի հաշվում, երկրորդն էլ եթե ամսական 10%-ով ավանդ դնես քո ասած գումարներով ստացվում ա որ 60 ամսում քո ավանդի կապիտալը կազմում է 3 600 000 ՀՀ դրամ + տոկոս 915 000 ՀՀ դրամ, իտավո 4 515 000 ՀՀ դրամ:
> 
> Քո ասած գումարը կլինի այն դեպքում եթե ավանդդ ընդունվի *70 %* -ով, ընդ որում մայր գումարը կլինի նույն 3 600 000-ը իսկ տոկոսագումարը  6 405 000 դրամ, իտավո 10 050 000 ՀՀ դրամ:


24 ամսվանը հաշվում ես, հետո նորից վերաձևակերպում ա գնում։ Աիյսինքն հանում, նորից ես դնում ու էլի 24 ամիս ես հաշվում։ Ու տենց 5 անգամ։

----------

ministr (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Guest, պատկերացնում ես, այսօր տված 20 000 դրամը 10 տարի հետո ինչ արժեք կունենա? երևի, շատ-շատ մի հատ Օրբիտ առնես դրանով... էդ մարդկանց արդեն կարաս եւ չվերադարձնես էլ պարտքը....  :Jpit: 

Բայց ինչն ա պրոբլեմը, որ չես ուզում բանկ դիմել, անել 20 000 դոլլարի կանխավճար 50% (մինիմալը բանկերի համար 30 տոկոս ա, պարելով կտան վարկը...) 

Թե ուղղակի նման ակցիա անելն է գայտակղել? առաջինը.. Հայաստանում.... օրիգինալ միտք է...
Բայց ես կնախընտրեի այդ գումարով մանկատան երեխաների համար խաղալիքներ գնել, կամ կոնֆետ, կամ էլ մի թոշակառու միայնակ պապիկի տալ, ով կիսասոված է ապրում....

----------

Guest (03.03.2011), Ձայնալար (03.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Եղբայր էդքան փողով որտեղ ես բնակարան գնելու? Եթե կարելի է մի փոքր ավելին ասա, որ հասկանամ էդ 20000 որ տամ խելքին մոտիկ մի բան կստացվի թե ոչ:


հենց հիմա 20 000 եթե ունես, մի ծաբաթում էդ գնով 1 կամ 2 սենյականոց տուն կարաս գտնես։ Էս վերջերս իմ համար ման էի գալիս, լիքը կար։ Էրեբունիում կա, մասիվներում կա, նորագավիթ բան կա։

----------

Kita (05.03.2011)

----------


## Adriano

> հենց հիմա 20 000 եթե ունես, մի ծաբաթում էդ գնով 1 կամ 2 սենյականոց տուն կարաս գտնես։ Էս վերջերս իմ համար ման էի գալիս, լիքը կար։ Էրեբունիում կա, մասիվներում կա, նորագավիթ բան կա։


Էլմո, նախ ես չեմ բնակարան ցանկացողը, երկրորդ ստեղ ուրիշ չափման միավորա`ասենք կգ,կմ և այլն չի, փողա, բայց ոչ թե 20.000 դոլար էլի: Հիմա կխնդրեմ մանրամասնես ինչ կապ ունի այս գրածդ իմ հետ ես ոչ պահանջ եմ ներկայացրել, ոչ էլ բան: Ուղղակի ցանկանում էի հասկանալ որքան իրական կլինի ասենք էդ 20.000 դրամի օգնությունը:

----------


## Sophie

> 24 ամսվանը հաշվում ես, հետո նորից վերաձևակերպում ա գնում։ Աիյսինքն հանում, նորից ես դնում ու էլի 24 ամիս ես հաշվում։ Ու տենց 5 անգամ։


Միևնույն է այդքան չի ստացվում ձեր ասած թիվը ստացված գումարն է բազմապատկած երկուսով :Wink:  :

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, նախ ես չեմ բնակարան ցանկացողը, երկրորդ ստեղ ուրիշ չափման միավորա`ասենք կգ,կմ և այլն չի, փողա, բայց ոչ թե 20.000 դոլար էլի: Հիմա կխնդրեմ մանրամասնես ինչ կապ ունի այս գրածդ իմ հետ ես ոչ պահանջ եմ ներկայացրել, ոչ էլ բան: Ուղղակի ցանկանում էի հասկանալ որքան իրական կլինի ասենք էդ 20.000 դրամի օգնությունը:


Գիտեմ, որ դու չես բնակարան ցանկացողը։ Դու հարցրեցիր 20 000-ով որտե՞ղ կարելի ա գնել, ես էլ պատասխանեցի։ Կոնկրետ 46 քմ/մ էրեբունի մասիվում, 9 հարկանի շենքի 2-րդ հարկում, չեխական նախագիծ, մշտական ջուր, կանգառին մոտիկ։ Առաջարկեցին, ես չուզեցի։

20 000 -ի օգնության էֆեկտը չգիտեմ ինչքան կլինի։ Ես դրա պատասխանը իհարկե չունեմ։

----------


## ministr

> 24 ամսվանը հաշվում ես, հետո նորից վերաձևակերպում ա գնում։ Աիյսինքն հանում, նորից ես դնում ու էլի 24 ամիս ես հաշվում։ Ու տենց 5 անգամ։


Վազգեն ջան , բայց մի "պուճուր" բան հաշվարկներիդ մեջ աչքաթող ես արել  :Smile:  24 ամիսը 5 անգամ հաշվելով անումա 10 տարի ոչ թե 5  :Smile:  5 տարում կլինի 4154928

----------

Tig (03.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան , բայց մի "պուճուր" բան հաշվարկներիդ մեջ աչքաթող ես արել ) 24 ամիսը 5 անգամ հաշվելով անումա 10 տարի ոչ թե 5 )


Արաա՜ ճիշտ ա։ բայց 6 924 887 -ը մոտավորապես էն թիվն ա, ինչ էս մարդը ուզում ա հավաքի։

----------


## Sophie

> Վազգեն ջան , բայց մի "պուճուր" բան հաշվարկներիդ մեջ աչքաթող ես արել  24 ամիսը 5 անգամ հաշվելով անումա 10 տարի ոչ թե 5  5 տարում կլինի 4154928


Դե դրա համար էլ ասում եմ բազմապատկած 2 ովա ստավում էտ թիվը  :Jpit: 

Թե չէ ես էլ ուրախացել էի սկսել էի մտածել էտ տարբերակի մասին :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

Ավելի օգտակար ու շահավետ կլինի, եթե որևէ անշարժ գույք ունի իր անունով (թեկուզ համասեփականատեր), բանկում գրավ դնի, էդ փողը ավելացնի իր ունեցածին ու տունը ապառիկով գնի, քան ավանդ-ավանդ խաղա: Ի միջի այլոց եթե մի մի քիչ սպասի, տների գները կարծում եմ կընկնեն, որովհետև արտագաղթը մեծանումա, երկրի նկատմամբ վստահությունը անհետանում (վարչապետ պրիվետ), իսկ նման պայմաններում անշարժ գույքի արժեքը ընկնումա:

----------


## Sophie

Իմիջայլոց ճիշտ է եթե 50 տոկոսն ունի հիպոթեքով շատ էլ հարմար կլինի, տոկոսներն էլ այնքան չի նստի 20 հազարի համար որ չկարողանա տակից դուրս գա, վարձով ապրելու գնին կլինի: Մանավանդ հիմա 7.5 տոկոսով են տալիս երիտասարդ ընտանիքներին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ավելի օգտակար ու շահավետ կլինի, եթե որևէ անշարժ գույք ունի իր անունով (թեկուզ համասեփականատեր), բանկում գրավ դնի, էդ փողը ավելացնի իր ունեցածին ու տունը ապառիկով գնի, քան ավանդ-ավանդ խաղա: Ի միջի այլոց եթե մի մի քիչ սպասի, տների գները կարծում եմ կընկնեն, որովհետև արտագաղթը մեծանումա, երկրի նկատմամբ վստահությունը անհետանում (վարչապետ պրիվետ), իսկ նման պայմաններում անշարժ գույքի արժեքը ընկնումա:


 Չես կարա ասես՝ կէժանանան, թե կթանկանան... Նայի Ռւոսաստանում ինչ ա կատարվում... իմ ծանոթներից ահագին մարդիկ որոշել էին, որ գարնանը հավաքվելու են ու հետ գան Հայաստան, էդ ազգայնականների սպանությունների պատճառով..

ասում են, ընդհանուր հայերի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը վատացել է. այնպես որ, եթե պահանջարկը աճեց, գներն էլ են աճելու...

----------


## Հայկօ

> 24 ամսվանը հաշվում ես, հետո նորից վերաձևակերպում ա գնում։ Աիյսինքն հանում, նորից ես դնում ու էլի 24 ամիս ես հաշվում։ Ու տենց 5 անգամ։


Վազգ, մեկ ա՝ էդքան չի անում  :Xeloq: :

ВТБ-ն 12%-ով կուտակային դրամային ավանդներ ա ընդունում: Բավականին հարմար պայմաններ են, մեր մեջ ասած:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վազգ, մեկ ա՝ էդքան չի անում :
> 
> ВТБ-ն 12%-ով կուտակային դրամային ավանդներ ա ընդունում: Բավականին հարմար պայմաններ են, մեր մեջ ասած:


Հաշվեցի. 12.1 տոկոսով, ամսական 60,000 դրամ, 5 տարի.

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ստացվում է, որ պետք է ապացուցես, որ էս տարբերակը քո համար ամենահարմարն ա, լրիվ հիմնավորումներն ու հաշվարկները բերես, որ գումարով համաձայնեն օգնել, թե չէ անհույս բանի ա նմանվում: :Wink:

----------

Adriano (03.03.2011)

----------


## ivy

Հայկ, մի քիչ զարմացած եմ քո քաջությամբ (լավ իմաստով): Հուսով եմ՝ ամեն ինչ կստացվի մոտդ: Եթե հաշվեհամար տաս, կփոխանցեմ 20 000 դրամին համարժեք եվրո:

----------

aerosmith (04.03.2011), Guest (04.03.2011), Jarre (03.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (05.03.2011), Սերխիո (04.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Եթե այդպիսի տարբերակ ես ընտրել, կարելի էր խնդրել ոչ թե 20,000, այլ ասենք 200 դրամ. ավելի շատ կամավորներ կլինեին, ու ավելի արագ գուցե հավաքեիր, ու պարտքը վերադարձնելու անհրաժեշտություն էլ չէր լինի: Շատերը հաճույքով կնվիրեին 200 դրամը:

----------

aerosmith (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.03.2011), Սերխիո (04.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ 36,500 կամավոր գտնելը ավելի հեշտ է 200-ի տարբերակում...

----------


## ivy

Երանի ձեզ, եթե 36.500 ծանոթ ունեք...

----------

Kita (05.03.2011)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երանի ձեզ, եթե 36.500 ծանոթ ունեք...


դե բանն էլ հենց դրանում էր, որ 200 դրամ անգամ անծանոթները կտան, իսկ 365 ծանոթ գտնելը, որ կտան 20 հազար, մի քիչ անիրական է...

----------


## ivy

> դե բանն էլ հենց դրանում էր, որ 200 դրամ անգամ անծանոթները կտան, իսկ 365 ծանոթ գտնելը, որ կտան 20 հազար, մի քիչ ա նիրական է...


Ան, քո կարծիքով հնարավո՞ր ա 36.500 թեկուզ անծանոթ գտնել: Մի հատ ռեալ նայի էդ թվին:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ան, քո կարծիքով հնարավո՞ր ա 36.500 թեկուզ անծանոթ գտնել: Մի հատ ռեալ նայի էդ թվին:


Ռիփ, նման ակցիաներ առաջին անգամ չի, որ կազմակերպվում են: Ինչքան փոքր է գումարը, այնքան հավանականությունը մեծ է, որ մարդը ձեռքը կտանի գրպանն ու այդ մասին էլ չի էլ մտածի: Դրա համար պետք է ուղղակի սոցիալական ցանցերի հնարավորությունն օգտագործել, ամեն տեղ տեղադրել խնդրանքը: Թեև խոչընդոտ կարող է լինել վճարման ձևը. Եթե բանկային փոխանցում է, ապա անիմաստ է դառնում իհարկե, միայն փոխանցման համար արդեն քսանապատիկ ավել պիտի վճարես էդ 200-ից: Բայց գուցե և կան այլ ձևեր վճարելու… Ամենահարմարն իհարկե կանխիկն է  :Smile:  Բայց դրա համար պետք կլինի ամբողջ քաղաքը հավաքել իրար գլխի, դեռ առիթից օգտվելով միտինգ էլ կանեն ձեռի հետ  :Jpit: 

365 հատ ծանոթ ճարելն իսկ հեշտ է?

----------


## ivy

> 365 հատ ծանոթ ճարելն իսկ հեշտ է?


Հեչ հեշտ չի, բայց որ ինձ լսես, երկու հարյուր դրամ տվող 36.500 հոգի գտնելուց ավելի հեշտ է: 
Էդպես մի ֆիլմ հիշեցի, որ մի զույգի համար հազարավոր մարդիկ ծրարով նամակներ են ուղարկում, մեջն էլ մի քանի դոլարի չեկ, ու վերջում լիիիքը փող է հավաքվում (արդեն չեմ հիշում ինչներին էր պետք):  :Smile:  Բայց տենց ակցիաներ կազմակերպելը մի փոքրիկ Հայաստանում անիրական բան է, իմ կարծիքով...
Ավելի հեշտ է միանգամից մի հարուստ բարերար ճարել, ով քսան հազար դոլար կտա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հեչ հեշտ չի, բայց որ ինձ լսես, 36.500 հոգի երկու հարյուր դրամ տվող գտնելուց ավելի հեշտ է: 
> Էդպես մի ֆիլմ հիշեցի, որ մի զույգի համար հազարավոր մարդիկ ծրարով նամակներ են ուղարկում, մեջն էլ մի քանի դոլարի չեկ, ու վերջում լիիիքը փող է հավաքվում (արդեն չեմ հիշում ինչներին էր պետք):  Բայց տենց ակցիաներ կազմակերպելը մի փոքրիկ Հայաստանում անիրական բան է, իմ կարծիքով...
> Ավելի հեշտ է միանգամից մի հարուստ բարերար ճարել, ով քսան հազար դոլար կտա:


դե ինչ ասեմ, good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մտքովս մի ուրիշ հետաքրքիր ձև անցավ փոքրիկ Հայաստանի համար  :Smile: 
Կարելի է առաջարկել, որ մարդիկ փոստային բացիկներ ուղարկեն ծրարով Հայկի հասցեին, մեջն էլ 200 դրամ՝ շնորհավորելով ապագա բնակարանամուտը  :Jpit:  Համ էլ Հայփոստը կհարստանա  :Jpit:  Դեռ դրսից էլ նամակներ կլինեն  :Wink: 
Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ կարճ ժամանակում ստացած բացիկ-նամակների թվով Հայկը դեռ գիննեսի ռեկորդների մեջ կարողէ  գրանցվել…  :Jpit: 

Դեռ կարելի է այդ բազմահազար բացիկներով հետո մի կառույց սարքել մի կենտրոնական մասում՝ ի նշան մարդկանց համախմբվածության: Ու դրա շարունակության վրա դեռ շատերը փող կսարքեն  :Wink:

----------

impression (04.03.2011), Kita (05.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (05.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.03.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ինձ թվում ա լավագույն տարբերակը ունեցած 20 000-ով բնակարան գնելն ա: Եթե Երևանում հնարավոր չէ, ապա Երևանից դուրս ու Երևանին մոտ քաղաքներում հաստատ հնարավոր է: Համ մարդը տուն կունենա, համ էլ պատքեր չի ունենա:  :Smile: 

ց առած/առակ ( :Dntknw: ) թագավորի և նրա վերմակի մասին  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (04.03.2011), Kita (05.03.2011), Kuk (07.03.2011), Սլիմ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինձ թվում ա լավագույն տարբերակը ունեցած 20 000-ով բնակարան գնելն ա: Եթե Երևանում հնարավոր չէ, ապա Երևանից դուրս ու Երևանին մոտ քաղաքներում հաստատ հնարավոր է: Համ մարդը տուն կունենա, համ էլ պատքեր չի ունենա: 
> 
> ց առած/առակ () թագավորի և նրա վերմակի մասին


Համամիտ եմ, Երևանին շատ մոտ կան բավականին էժան տներ, տրանսպորտ էլ կա քաղաք եկող:
Չնայած կարելիա փորձել գոմար հավաքել, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ արդյունքը բավարար լինի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Համամիտ եմ, Երևանին շատ մոտ կան բավականին էժան տներ, տրանսպորտ էլ կա քաղաք եկող:
> Չնայած կարելիա փորձել գոմար հավաքել, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ արդյունքը բավարար լինի:


Շատերը նախընտրում են քաղաքի կենտրոնում` վարձով, քան սեփական բնակարան` քաղաքամերձում: Հարցը միայն քո անունով տուն ունենալը չի: Մթնոլորտ է ու տրամադրվածություն, որով լցվում են օրերդ, ու քո կյանքն ավել չի, քան հենց այդ օրերը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Շատերը նախընտրում են քաղաքի կենտրոնում` վարձով, քան սեփական բնակարան` քաղաքամերձում: Հարցը միայն քո անունով տուն ունենալը չի: Մթնոլորտ է ու տրամադրվածություն, որով լցվում են օրերդ, ու քո կյանքն ավել չի, քան հենց այդ օրերը:


Հա բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց մի քիչ էլ պայմաններինա պետք հարմարվել: Չգիտեմ, էն միտքը որ պարտքեր ունես ավելի հաճելի չի լինի, քան էն , որ քաղաքից "մի քիչ" դուրս ես ու եթե մեքենա էլ ունեն խնդիր ընդհանրապես չեմ տեսնում, նույն Վահագնի թաղամասի հարևանությամբ գյուղեր կան, որ քաղաքին նույնքան մոտ են: իսկ եթե հարցը շրջապատնա, ասածդ մթնոլորտը, աշխատող մարդու համար, որի բալիկները քաղաքում դպրոց կգնան , ինքն էլ քաղաքում կաշխատի, ժամանակ էլ չի մնա հարևանների հետ շփվելու:

----------


## Elmo

մոռացա ասեի, Հայաստանում տուն մի առ։

----------

Jarre (04.03.2011), ministr (05.03.2011), xaladilnick (04.03.2011)

----------


## ivy

Էս թեման մի հին սովետական անկեդոտ ա հիշեցնում:  :Smile: 

Մի գյուղացի գնում ա հարևանի մոտ, պարտքով ոչխար ա ուզում: Սա թե.
- Ոչխար չեմ կարող տալ, բայց դրա տեղը խորհուրդ կտամ: Գնա չոբանի մոտ:
Սա գնում ա չոբանի մոտ. նույնն էլ սա ա ասում.
- Ոչխար չեմ տա, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ: Գնա գյուղապետի մոտ:
Գյուղապետն էլ հետ չի մնում.
- Չեմ տա քեզ ոչխար, բայց տեղը մի խորհուրդ կտամ...
Էս գյուղացին, թե.
- Ինչի՜ են ինձ բոլորը խորհուրդ տալիս ոչխարի փոխարեն:
- Որովհետև, ընկեր ջան, սա ոչխարային երկիր չի, այլ Խորհրդային:

Իսկը մեր Ակումբի պես:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (07.03.2011), Jarre (05.03.2011), Kita (05.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (05.03.2011), xaladilnick (04.03.2011), Հայկօ (04.03.2011), Ձայնալար (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), Շինարար (05.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Երանի ձեզ, եթե 36.500 ծանոթ ունեք...


պարտադիր չի ծանոթ լինելը, ես էլ ծանոթ չեմ Գեսթի հետ, բայց  կմիանամ ու իմ նման շատերը...facebook կա  ,բան կա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայկ ջան, էկել եմ ասեմ՝ ինձ վրա հույս չդնես, ես հազիվ իմ գլուխն եմ պահում: Բայց համ էլ էկել եմ ասեմ, որ սաղ լավ ա լինելու: Դու որ մի բան մտքիդ դնում ես, անպայման անում ես:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Kita (05.03.2011), Բարեկամ (05.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Էս թեման մի հին սովետական անկեդոտ ա հիշեցնում: 
> 
> Մի գյուղացի գնում ա հարևանի մոտ, պարտքով ոչխար ա ուզում: Սա թե.
> - Ոչխար չեմ կարող տալ, բայց դրա տեղը խորհուրդ կտամ: Գնա չոբանի մոտ:
> Սա գնում ա չոբանի մոտ. նույնն էլ սա ա ասում.
> - Ոչխար չեմ տա, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ: Գնա գյուղապետի մոտ:
> Գյուղապետն էլ հետ չի մնում.
> - Չեմ տա քեզ ոչխար, բայց տեղը մի խորհուրդ կտամ...
> Էս գյուղացին, թե.
> ...


հա բա փող ունենաինք, փող կտաինք: խորհուրդը ձրի ա: Հիմա էս գյալաբոկ երկրում 20 000 դրամը ոչ մեկի համար էդքան քիչ գումար չի, որ անժամկետ տրամադրի թեկուզ ծանոթ մարդուն:

----------


## Ավետիք

Ասեմ, ի միջիայլոց, հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ կա, «Բացիկների հրաշքը» - «Открытки для чуда» ռուսերեն: Ֆիլմի հերոսը 350 000 000 բացիկ է ստանում եւ Գինեսում քրանցվում, էնպես որ ռեկորդը չես կարող խփել:

----------

